# Refrigerator too cold



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

There's a fan behind the freezer compartment that blows cold air BOTH into the fresh food section and the freezer section. This fan typically blows MOST of the cold air into the freezer compartment. However, some models have a baffle that allows you to adjust how much air gets blown where. If you can see any sort of control in your fridge to vary the amount of air going each way, try fiddling with that. If there is no such control, then...

.... you probably got a freezer with a bad thermostat (most commonly called "cold control").

There's probably some sort of warranty on the thing. Maybe phone Sears and explain the problem and they'll send someone out to replace the cold control.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I looked on the parts website and it says this is a "convertable freezer". You may have to reconfigure something for it to function as a refrigerator.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

is this the Gladiator with the diomond plate trim???


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep looks like the Gladiator. That model is a freezer on the bottom (the big section that would normally be the refrigerator section). The top part is also a freezer or it can be made into a refirgerator section. Sooooo if you were looking for a frig to store all you soda they sold you the wrong thing. Only the small top part can be a frig. The large bottom is always a freezer.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is the owners manual in PDF form

http://c.sears.com/assets/own/04643173e.pdf


----------

